# building society = στεγαστικό ταμιευτήριο, στεγαστική τράπεζα



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Επειδή βλέπω σε σελίδα της ΕΕ (και όχι μόνο) «κτηματικές τράπεζες, κτηματικές εταιρείες (building societies), ιδρύματα κτηματικής πίστης» [μην το ψάξετε έτσι, γιατί λέει «εταρείες»] και ιδιαίτερα τώρα πια που οι περισσότερες building societies έχουν γίνει, από στεγαστικά ταμιευτήρια, κανονικές τράπεζες, ενώ η κτηματική εταιρεία είναι τούτο εδώ, προτείνω να μείνουμε στην απλή αντιστοιχία *building society = στεγαστική τράπεζα*. Ακούω διαφορετικές απόψεις.


_Κατόπιν της συζητήσεως_. Ή *στεγαστικό ταμιευτήριο*.


----------



## Bear (Jun 22, 2008)

Το έχω συναντήσει και τράπεζα στεγαστικής πίστης, αν και στη γκουγκλιά βγάζει 3 ολόκληρα hits μόνο


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Δεν το πρόσθεσα (έχω υπόψη μου όλες τις αποδόσεις που έχουν προταθεί κατά καιρούς) επειδή είχα ήδη απορρίψει το «κτηματικής πίστης» με πρώτο σκεπτικό «γιατί τρεις λέξεις αντί για δύο».


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

Εγώ πάντως δεν θα 'θελα να αποκεφαλίσουμε εντελώς το "στεγαστικό ταμιευτήριο" (διότι αποτελεί και το πλέον δόκιμο μετάφρασμα σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις όπου το _building society_ αναφέρεται σε κάποιες χώρες του εξωτερικού). Εννοείται, βέβαια, ότι η "στεγαστική τράπεζα" αποτελεί τη βέλτιστη επιλογή στην πλειονότητα των περιπτώσεων, ενώ η "κτηματική τράπεζα" είναι σα να μας έχει αφήσει χρόνους μαζί με την Εθνική Κτηματική Τράπεζα... Το βρίσκω λογικό, καθώς μιλάμε για στεγαστική πίστη και στεγαστικά δάνεια, οπότε φυσιολογικό επακόλουθο είναι να κατισχύσει το "στεγαστικός" τού "κτηματικός" (ποιος γίνεται κτηματίας, άλλωστε, μ' ένα τέτοιο δάνειο σήμερα;). Όσον αφορά δε την απόδοση εδώ society=εταιρεία, ακόμη είμαι με τα υπογλώσσια...


----------



## Elena (Jun 22, 2008)

Το μόνο που βρίσκω λογικό (και σκέφτομαι Halifax και Nationwide όταν ακούω «building society») είναι το στεγαστική τράπεζα. Είναι (ήδη) καταχρηστικό μια κι έτσι ξεκίνησαν, αλλά είναι τράπεζες (σκέτο, πλέον). Ούτε οικοδομικές εταιρείες, ούτε κτηματικές εταιρείες, ούτε κτηματικές τράπεζες. Το στεγαστικό ταμιευτήριο ταιριάζει στον αρχικό χαρακτήρα της Halifax, αλλά αν δει κανείς (i.e. demutualization -αποδόσεις περιφραστικές πολλές, για μονολεκτική δεν έχω πρόχειρη) την εξέλιξή της (όπως και όλων, δηλαδή), θα καταλήξει στο συμπέρασμα ότι μόνο το «(στεγαστική) τράπεζα» μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί.

(Btw: χρησιμοποιώ πάνω από δεκαετία την Abbey (National παλαιότερα) και, βέβαια, χρόνια πριν σκεφτώ τα στεγαστικά... :))


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

Για να μου φύγει λοιπόν κι η απορία: όλες αυτές είναι πλέον τράπεζες; http://www.bsa.org.uk/aboutus/buildsocmember.htm


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Για το demutualization, ο Χρυσοβιτσιώτης δίνει «αποκαθήλωση του θεσμού της αμοιβαίας ασφάλισης» αλλά στη συνέχεια (όπως άλλωστε και στο της Wikipedia: This permitted societies to 'demutualise'. If more than 75% of members voted in favour, the building society would then become a limited company like any other) αναφέρεται σε _μετατροπή σε ανώνυμη εταιρεία_.


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Για να μου φύγει λοιπόν κι η απορία: όλες αυτές είναι πλέον τράπεζες; http://www.bsa.org.uk/aboutus/buildsocmember.htm



Εγώ μπορώ μόνο να αντιγράψω πάλι από τη Wikipedia, γιατί ούτε όταν ήμουν εκεί δεν είχα πάρε-δώσε με buildsocs και το στεγαστικό μου το πήρα από τη NatWest (αλλά μπορεί να θυμάμαι και λάθος).

This permitted societies to 'demutualise'. If more than 75% of members voted in favour, the building society would then become a limited company like any other. Members' mutual rights were exchanged for shares in this new company. A number of the larger societies made such proposals to their members and all were accepted. Some became independent companies quoted on the London Stock Exchange, others were acquired by larger financial groups.


----------



## Elena (Jun 22, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Για να μου φύγει λοιπόν κι η απορία: όλες αυτές είναι πλέον τράπεζες; http://www.bsa.org.uk/aboutus/buildsocmember.htm



Δεν μπορώ να σου απαντήσω για όλες, αλλά μπορώ να σου πω για πολλές.
Για παράδειγμα η Chelsea: http://www.thechelsea.co.uk/
Σαφώς. Το «στεγαστική» της ταιριάζει (ακόμα) περισσότερο, αλλά σαφώς και προσφέρει και τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες (με έμφαση στις επενδύσεις).
Για τη Nationwide (τη βλέπεις στη λίστα) τα είπαμε ήδη, ενώ η Britannia το έχει γυρίσει στις κάρτες και τα προσωπικά δάνεια (δεν αναφέρομαι σε στεγαστικά, φυσικά) χρόνια τώρα. Η Principality βασιλεύει :) στην Ουαλία και προσφέρει από στεγαστικά έως ασφάλεια για διακοπούλες, με έμφαση στην εμπορική χρηματοδότηση και τα επαγγελματικά δάνεια.

Να μην τις πιάσουμε μία-μία (η Nationwide αρκεί) μια και κάποιες είναι εξαιρετικά μικρές, αλλά όποια και να ψάξεις θα διαπιστώσεις ότι τα προϊόντα/οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρουν ποτέ δεν είναι μόνο στεγαστικά -ούτε προσφέρουν μόνο αποταμιευτικούς λογαριασμούς...


----------



## Zazula (Jun 22, 2008)

Πάντως η προσφορά πιστωτικών καρτών δεν αρκεί για να χαρακτηριστεί ένα ίδρυμα "τράπεζα" (άλλωστε η εκδότρια τράπεζα στην περίπτωση των στεγαστικών ταμιευτηρίων, όπως και στις affinity cards, είναι άλλη - κάποια πραγματική τράπεζα). _ΣτΖ: Αυτό που μόλις είπα δεν είναι αντεπιχείρημα στην Έλενα - μια απλή παρατήρηση έκανα επειδή αναφέρθηκαν οι κάρτες στα προσφερόμενα προϊόντα και υπηρεσίες._ 

Να ανακεφαλαιώσω τι είπα: Κύρια απόδοση για το _building society_ "στεγαστική τράπεζα" και δευτερεύουσα "στεγαστικό ταμιευτήριο". Αιτιολόγηση της θέσης μου για να διατηρηθεί η δευτερεύουσα σημασία: α. Για λόγους ιστορικούς (μπορεί να μεταφράζουμε κάτι που αναφέρεται στα χρόνια πριν από τη μετατροπή ενός building society σε τράπεζα) β. Διότι δεν είναι όλα τα μέλη της BSA τράπεζες (τουλάχιστον όχι ακόμη - εγώ επέλεξα να επισκεφτώ τους ιστοτόπους των μικρότερων από αυτές) γ. Επειδή χρησιμοποιείται επισήμως ακόμη: Εκτέλεση δικαστικών αποφάσεων - Γιβραλτάρ :)


----------



## Elena (Jun 22, 2008)

Ίσα-ίσα, που η απλή (και σκέτη) δυνατότητα κατάθεσης αποταμιευτών και δανειοδότησης πελατών είναι αρκετή για να χαρακτηριστεί ένα ίδρυμα «τράπεζα». Την έκδοση καρτών (όχι τις πιστωτικές μόνο, αλλά και της ανάληψης από λογαριασμούς όψεως) την ανέφερα για να φανεί η στροφή στην έμφαση που ένα «building society» δίνει σε τέτοια προϊόντα (πλέον).

Το «επίσημα» δεν μου λέει πολλά πράγματα. Εδώ, ας πούμε, το «επίσημα» μας έκαψε.  :)

(Δεν νομίζω ότι διαφωνούμε στις αποδόσεις, ίσα-ίσα, που συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου για το «κτηματική» κ.λπ. Απλώς διατηρώ επιφυλάξεις για το «ταμιευτήριο» μια και:

*ταμιευτήριο* το [tamieftírio] O40 : ιδιαίτερο τμήμα τραπεζικού ή άλλου δημόσιου πιστωτικού οργανισμού, όπου γίνονται *καταθέσεις χρημάτων με σκοπό να επενδύονται σε δημόσια έργα και να αποδίδουν τόκο στους καταθέτες*: Έχει βιβλιάριο στο ~. Πήγε να πάρει τους τόκους από το ~. Kαταθέσεις ταμιευτηρίου. [λόγ. < ελνστ. ταμιευτήριον `ταμείο΄ σημδ. γαλλ. caisse d΄épargne])


----------



## Zazula (Oct 8, 2010)

Λέει η βίκη (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savings_and_loan_crisis):

A Savings and Loan is a financial institution in the United States that accepts savings deposits and makes mortgage, car and other personal loans to individual members - a cooperative venture known in the United Kingdom as a Building Society.

Όπως καταλάβατε, αναζητώ τη βέλτιστη και ορθότερη απόδοση για το *S&L crisis*. Έχει λοιπόν δίκιο η βίκη; Ταυτίζονται οι δύο έννοιες (όπως λέει εκεί); Πρέπει να ταυτιστούν και οι ελληνικές αποδόσεις; Υπάρχει κάτι άλλο; ΤΙΑ! :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 8, 2010)

Μια εκδοχή (ή δύο):
Η κρίση των στεγαστικών ταμιευτηρίων. Η κατάρρευση των στεγαστικών ταμιευτηρίων. 
Θυμίζω:
The savings and loan crisis of the 1980s and 1990s (commonly referred to as the S&L crisis) was *the failure of 747 savings and loan associations*

Όμως πολλοί βλέπουν τον όρο και μεταφράζουν απλώς:
Η κρίση των στεγαστικών δανείων

Όλοι έχουν δίκιο.


----------



## Themis (Oct 9, 2010)

Εξαιρετικό νήμα, άκρως κατατοπιστικό. Συντάσσομαι αναφανδόν με τις ευαισθησίες του αδμινιστράτορος Ζάζουλα. Η κρίση των savings and loan associations στις ΗΠΑ έχει νομίζω κατακυρωθεί σαν κρίση των στεγαστικών ταμιευτηρίων, και δεν βλέπω σοβαρό λόγο να επανερχόμαστε σ' αυτό. Ως προς τις building societies, θεωρώ περίπου ιστορική ιεροσυλία να έχουμε σαν πρώτη απόδοση το "στεγαστικές τράπεζες". Πρόκειται για ένα σημαντικό κομμάτι της ιστορίας της Αγγλίας και του αγγλικού εργατικού κινήματος, και αυτά δεν αλλάζουν εκ των υστέρων. Τίθεται μάλιστα και ένα ζήτημα μεταφραστικής μεθοδολογίας: το ζήτημα δεν είναι μόνο τι _είναι _κάτι αλλά και τι _λέει_ ότι είναι. Το ότι οι building societies είναι ουσιαστικά στεγαστικές τράπεζες δεν συνεπάγεται αυτομάτως ότι αυτή είναι η προτιμότερη απόδοση. Η κοινωνική εξέλιξη, και οι συγκρούσεις τις οποίες περιέχει, εκδηλώνονται _και _με την κυρίευση των λέξεων. Όσο στην Αγγλία διατηρείται ο όρος και η χωριστή νομοθετική ρύθμιση αυτών των οργανισμών, _δεν_ πρέπει να μεταφράζονται "τράπεζες" όσο κι αν στην πραγματικότητα _είναι_ τράπεζες. Όταν δηλαδή οι συνταγματαρχαίοι μιλούσαν για την "ελληνική δημοκρατία" τους, ο άγγλος μεταφραστής έπρεπε να γράφει "Greek dictatorship";


----------

